# My new viv with construction journal



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone !


I have been busy lately building a new viv as the need was getting bigger for new family members…
As a lot of my knowledge comes from here it's about time for payback! This is my 80x50x50 cm viv and how I made it.

First I got the fernroot into shape and glued the into place. The idea is to get some kind of washed out rock (erosion rock) in the middle. That’s why there is a gap at the moment…

Front view:










Side view:










I then place a thin plastic cloth over the gap:










What follows is my way of making fake rocks. I hope you’ll enjoy it much as I did. My rocks are made of newspapers, hold together with wallpaper glue, so here we go:

You’ll need lots of papers:










The glue:










Thoroughly wash the paper in the glue:










To get yourself a nice pile like that:










You now understand what the plastic cloth is for, to prevent the fernroot to soak up the glue. Now place the papers at your own guise and taste:










I let it dry for 24 hours in the viv before taking it out. The paper still felt soft at that point so I let it cure some more days in the sun. Meanwhile I used the time to install the pieces that are called “dream roots” around here in the two corners for some 3d shape:




















And some terraforming with real rocks:










After the middle rock was solid I gave it a first layer of colour, some may want to start with the darkest tone, I usually take the lightest. I add some sand to the paint to have some additional structures:




























Then follows a second much darker layer in the crevices to point them out:



















Every layer gets applied with a brush and then whipped away with paper cloth (except first layer). Here are some pictures of what I mean:





































Finally two more layers of lighter brown are added to get the folowing result.










I use latex paint for wall papers which are already water resistant but still wouldn’t resist conditions of a viv so I seal the whole rock on both sides with food grade epoxy (please use safety equipment while working with these):






































An the final result: water proof fake paper rock: W.P.F.P.R. 










I also did some smaller stones to be glued on the fernroot with the same technique:




























The middle stone and the smaller ones are just glued to there positions with silicone, gaps are sealed by adding grinded fernroot on top of sealant.


Terrarium nearly finished and planted:



















This viv was built to house a pair azureus, a frog I have been chasing for three years now. I went to Germany to get them, the vendor was serious and skilled as this is what I returned with:










0.0.5 azureus
1.2.0 tinctorius regina
0.0.2 tinctorius patricia
0.0.4 tinctorius alanis


Here are some impressions of the azureus and the alanis the first day in their tank:









































































Every other frog I bought is housed in a correct and proper viv until they get their own 80x50x50 tank (pictures will follow soon) as will the alanis in the next two weeks. And if I have to separate the azureus later on, so be it. Any questions/critics are of course welcome.


Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Well done the viv looks awesome. I thought that rock thing you done was interesting. 

Wow thats a lot of frogs lol. Cant';t wait to see ur other vivs.

Ray


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh oh...

Some people may have something to say about the mixing of the frogs, especially the fact that they are the same species... (All tincs)

Other than that, brilliant work.

Will look great once its grown in, Id love to go buy that many frogs 

Damn! has that Azureus watched Spiderman recently??? 

Richie


----------



## taggdog (Nov 27, 2008)

I love that pic of the azureus scaling the rock wall. Classic! Very interesting technique on making the fake rock.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks great! As do your frogs . If you have any more pics of your frogs I certainly wouldn't discourage you from posting them . Keep us posted!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Thanks for the nice comments so far. I will add some pictures of the reginas and patricias later on today (I am at work.... )


to Richie

"Oh oh...

Some people may have something to say about the mixing of the frogs, especially the fact that they are the same species... (All tincs)

Other than that, brilliant work.

Will look great once its grown in, Id love to go buy that many frogs 

Damn! has that Azureus watched Spiderman recently??? 

Richie "

This is not going to be a mixed morph tank, the alanis will get their own tank as stated above. I am aware that housing them together is not the best solution right now , yet they are juvies and interact without any problems right now (I am observing them closely). 

May i say I got these alanis for 25€ a piece so I couldn't resist....

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh no dude, Dont take what i said as a personal attack or anything...

I was just warning you that the different morphs being pictured together in the same tank may become a "talking point"

I personally think the tank is brilliant, and I dont have one problem what so ever.

You obviously know what your doing 

And damn 25euros each is a bargain, wish I could come by some frogs that cheap...

Awesome work, and I hope I havent created any bad blood or tension between us...

Richie


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Good evening everyone!

As promised some more pics.

Reginas chasing springtails:



















Clockwise 2nd and 3rd frog are new, other two I have had for a year now. They seem to be females and I hope I got a male this time. There's no aggression between them till now, fingers crossed this goes on.

Patricias posing and chasing fruitflies:





































Must be the boldest frogs I have...

Rich , I am not in the least offended, I am always open for any comment, no need for excuses mate , if I sounded harsh it’s because I was at work… 

Hope to read you soon


gluedl


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Great party shot of the Regina's. Nice looking darts all around. 

Your use of paper mache techniques looks like a really nice, inexpensive means of creating an effective rockface. That azureus spelunker prooves it. Thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

great close up shots 
Nice frogs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frogs, interesting water feature.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello everybody,


time for an update:

as promised, the alanis got their own tank, just took me more time then expected, more plants should arrive in a week or so. Here we go:


alanisland:










some closer shots:





































rocks:



















the brom on the left side:











azureusland update:
































































and another tank I just finished. I know some of you like rocks, there you go:















































The darker spots are actually sacks full of cocofiber for planting, drainage is done via the back of the background. Alanisland has the same features. Don't know yet what this one will house (so many choices and so less money). Anyway a big thanks for past comments and further critics are of course welcome.

Have a nice day 

gluedl


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice tanks! I was worried that first orange color was going to be your final rock color... I've only seen that color come from larval stage humans before... and it was accompainied by a very strong odor...

What are the round tube looking things? Clay pots?


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> Nice tanks! I was worried that first orange color was going to be your final rock color... I've only seen that color come from larval stage humans before... and it was accompainied by a very strong odor...


 I like, high five?


Tube things? I suppose you mean these?










It's a kind of nut like in coconut, the short ones must be brazil nuts (called para-nuts around here ). The one in the picture must be similar but I don't know. They were hard to find, only found them once in about 4 years, so I had to buy the whole stock again...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Both tanks look great! I like the vine creeping up the right side of azureusland


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i dig your tincs man... DIG EM.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

That looks like what I'm talking about... is that this?


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes that's what we are talking about. Shorter one in the background := brazil nut, longer one:= another type of nut. As tzey are so rare around here I already thought I should make a mold of silicone to make multiple plastic copies, I know a way to get decent wood structures and colors. Tell me what you think!


have a nice day


gluedl


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

gluedl said:


> Yes that's what we are talking about. Shorter one in the background := brazil nut, longer one:= another type of nut. As tzey are so rare around here I already thought I should make a mold of silicone to make multiple plastic copies, I know a way to get decent wood structures and colors. Tell me what you think!
> 
> 
> have a nice day
> ...


Interesting, I don't think I've seen anything quite like that. I like the way you've used them. They might make interesting waterfall additions / output tubes or something as well.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

well my azureus adore them, sometimes there are four sitting one behind the others in them, I'll post some pics as soon as I get to see them


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Some evolution in pics, I got a plant shipment today. Let's start with the last empty viv, housing now one of my regina pairs. 

Reginaland:




























the male observing me:











alanisland got updated too>





























have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Time for an update:

I have a proven azureus pair that is already laying eggs, but no good ones till now. The pair is going to be separated from the rest soon.










Same thing is happening with my alanis, but no eggs yet.



















I finally heard a call from my citronellas and as they are always together I guess I have a pair.




























I attach some mor pics of my auratus and some of their offspring and also some vittatus pics:
































































Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello folks,

as I have the flu  and stuck at home  I took the time to finish two vivs for future thumbs. Pictures say more then words, so here we go:
































































































































Ground cover will follow as will mosses. Any comments are always welcome...

Have a nice day


gluedl


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

i like how the azureus vivs grown! so what kind of plant is that climbing up the water feature in azureusland?


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> i like how the azureus vivs grown! so what kind of plant is that climbing up the water feature in azureusland?


Thanks man. Must be one of the following plants you are talking about:

Cissus amazonica
Pilea depressa
Ficus sagitatta
Peperomia rubella

The rubella, the frogs really liked as it tends to bow and create natural "tents" with it's branches. These do not pull roots like ficus. The frogs were in it all day, trampling it to death, breaking it. I tried to keep some cuttings, but none took roots... Now it's gone and I don't have a source for it the moment. 

Hope to have helped

gluedl


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

YOU HAVE A RACINAE CRISPA!!!!!!! That brom drives me wild!! I ve been looking for one forever!!!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> YOU HAVE A RACINAE CRISPA!!!!!!!


 These tend to get real beauties under heavy light, could not resist buying 1. Quite expensive a 18€ and not one root on it. Let's see if I am lucky with it...

I'll keep you posted if I manage to to get it change it's colors 

Have a nice day!!!

gluedl


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, Id pay that much for that plant EASY!!!!!!!!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

dude.... friggin AWESOME TANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BEATTTTIIIIIIIFFFUUUUULLLLL FROGGGGSSSS!!! LOVE EM LOVE EM!!!

Congrats... you are a dart frog addict    

Frog on, brother


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

unfortunately there this pool called ATLANTIC OCEAN between us...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Tell me about it


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> dude.... friggin AWESOME TANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BEATTTTIIIIIIIFFFUUUUULLLLL FROGGGGSSSS!!! LOVE EM LOVE EM!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks dude!!!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Wish I could part it  i'd love to get my hands on some Cits.... Tincs rock, very beautiful morphs


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all,

we all know shit happens:










but before trying to cut the whole thing loose for replacement I decided to repair it:

step 1 applied some tape:










step 2 fill with epoxy:










step 3 wait for 24h, remove tape and you're done:










the tank is repaired, ugly but frog-tight again 

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everybody,


may I introduce my newest family members, there are 3 (1.2.0) of them but they are very shy and fast and therefore difficult to catch. Shots through glass, more and better ones to follow when I get more time and luck. Here you go:




























Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

dont tell me you bought those benedictas at hamm?!



I mean thas was a horrendous price man!!!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Nope,

got these shipped home from Holland as Hamm is quite far away and I did not have time to go there... These are not some of the illegal imports you may find there, I got these with Cites and eveything. If you want to know where from, PM me. There should be some left to get...


Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

The male is already calling 




























This one I saw all day. The other two have been hiding since their arrival yesterday.

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats! Those are one of my favorite frogs


----------



## HerpNwny14 (Mar 21, 2010)

beautiful frogs n a great set up!


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

The only thing I'd say is be a bit careful with wallpaper paste for the papier mache rocks. That's a great idea for easy lightweight rock manufacture by the way, but most pastes nowadays have anti-bacterial properties to prevent mould growing behind wallpaper. Perhaps diluted pva glue would be better?

Otherwise great work, keep it up.


----------



## fivecardskane (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey, I'm new to the whole PDF scene, and I was reading this thread from the beginning and noticed the statement of mixing the species. Just curious, how big of a tank would you need to house several different species of frogs? I had a friend of mine with a 72Lx12Wx18T (inches) tank and he had like six or seven species living together for a long time. If memory serves me correctly (this was about 12 years ago), they lived happily until the day he moved and sold all of them. He had about 18 frogs. 

Also, I love your tank set up. I'm trying to get a 55g together but I'm in the middle of losing my job, so it may have to hit storage again.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

thanks for the support and the nice words.



> The only thing I'd say is be a bit careful with wallpaper paste for the papier mache rocks.


Yep, that's why it gets an epoxy skin, makes it water proof and nothing comes in contact with the paste.



> Just curious, how big of a tank would you need to house several different species of frogs?


Now that's a quite common question and a general answer does not exist to my knowledge. Let's look at it from different angles. This is the internet, full of opinions. If you have one you will surely find another one with the same and a lot of people with different ones. Yet which one is the right one? Then there is the local aspect, here in Europe it seems more common to mix species in big vivs, here in the forum and I suspect in the US it is more frowned upon. Do the europeans have success??? Some won't tell the truth I think. I have a friend who was mixing everything he could get his hands on. He at a time had mint terribilis with azureus and e. tricolor in a viv of 300cmx50cmx50cm. After he added some pums he started to loose all his frogs within months. He might have been able to do something about it, but I must say he's just not the guy to take actions... Take a look at this link:

www.poison-frogs.com, a 2002 website dedicated to rainforest vivaria for dart poison frogs, together with lots of pictures, films and more. How to create the right conditions,like temperature, humidity, ventilation, light and design

(hope this is not against the rules, otherwise please remove it) This viv made me dream at the very beginning of my frog career. But if you read trough the site, you will see that this guy has also lost frogs he might not have lost if kept alone.

If you do it for the colors, get yourself an aquarium, you will have more satisfaction. With large mixed groups you will encounter one or more of the following problems:

- territorial behaviour meaning weaker frogs will be dominated which may lead to
- feedind problems as some frogs are more vorace then others and simply steal the others food. Weaker frogs might fall easier for parasites, involving the rest of the population
- females eating eggs from other females
-... and probably see less frogs then you might have expected as all are hiding

I you want healthy frogs that proliferate, see how they interact, breed, and behave; then keep it simple, keep the different families and morphs separated. Then get yourself a wall full of vivs and you will have you mixed species viv 

Just my point of view 

Last but not least, sorry to hear about the job incertitude, these are tough times. 

gluedl


----------



## fivecardskane (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the reply. I'm doing plenty of reading and it seems that my friend is a minority when it comes to mixing the species. Almost every site I have read is totally against it so I will have to comply with the general consensus. I will always strive to do what is best for the animals and if that means tons of smaller tanks (each with their own awesome setup ), then that is what I will do. Thanks for the site, I'm sure it will come in handy.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

@fivecardskane

You're welcome. Just PM me if you have any other questions!

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

r. benedicta:

03.05.2010









08.05.2010









09.05.2010









10.05.2010

















11.05.2010 moving to the camera flashes










 happy...


Have a nice day


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

Cant wait till these are more readily available!

Really well done.

And good luck with the tads mate.

Richie


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Update on the benedicta tads:

13.05.2010









14.05.2010









15.05.2010









16.05.2010









17.05.2010









18.05.2010









And some new frogs:

vanzos




























guaramo




























Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks for the update!

Very nice photos ! love the developing tads
And beautiful new frogs !

Vanzos are at the top of my list right now. Thinking of doing a 85 vert for them . . .


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks nathan!


Vanzos are incredibly bold, just have to love them. These are about 10 months old, can't wait until they call.

gluedl


----------



## Gert-Jan (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey,
since you're open to criticism, (as I am too )
Did you use a sealant on the gost wood in the first tank? (the one with fake paper rocks)
I looks kinda plastic to me, i'd made the 'rock" in the middle look more real with a darker or grayer tone. But all in all, its great!.
Nice looking tank since its all grown in anywayz!!!!!!

Those Vanzo's look great! Where 'd you get them?
I'm from holland, and also on the DN-Bat forum (gifkikkerportaal, now also in english btw..)

The Thumbnail tanks are awesome!
Working on one myself as seen on DN.nl.

Greetings!
Gute abend!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Gert-Jan, 

thanks for the comments. The ghost wood has not been covered with anything. You are right about the rock color, it's not very real and that's why I took it out some time ago...

Got the vanzos from Wouter Olthof: Peruvian-frogimport > Home

You are very lucky to live in Holland and have a well established pdf culture. By the way I will be there on monday shopping for plants and fern root.

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

update on the benedicta tads:

19.05.2010









20.05.2010 pulled the eggs, added a cigarette for size comparision



























23.05.2010 freed the tads and put them in their individual containers.




























Tads seem to have a very large head for the body length, makes them look kind of cute.

have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Feeling bored so I shot some pics. Hope you like:































































































































































































Have a nice day!

gluedl


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frogs!!


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pics of some awesome frogs!! I appreciate the tad progression with dates. Keep 'em coming


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

thanks for the feedback and the nice comments. This one wanted his photo taken this morning while misting:










I was asked by some how I keep the benedictas:
- lights on from 11:00 to 23:00
- misting 3 times a day when I have time equals 70-80% humidity a day and 100% at night
- temps from 75°F to 77°F or 23-35°C


I don't see them much, only when they are courting. They tend to run away less often now when they see me, but remain very shy. The only moment I can see them for sure is in the morning when lights are still out but the sun touches the viv, that's the time of the day they hunt and are all around their viv. While courting you can hear their call at about 12 feet and more, the female runs behind the calling male rubbing him withs hands and head, that time they are all around the viv. I have been trying to film the courting and calling witout any success, but will post when I succeed.

Then I have a question: I have written on my papers "ranitomeya fantastica "benedicta". In the US are they sold the same way or are they sold as a pure "r. benedicta"???

Thanks and have a nice day!

gluedl


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

US Fish and Wildlife only recognizes them as D. fantasticus but everyone else here just calls them R. benedicta.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Aurotaenia for the clarification


Have a nice day


gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

And a little update

azureus eggs:










vanzo: I LOVE this little guy:




























retic:










benedicta tad 12.06.2010










have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Little update:

There was not much to tell until now. From the bens I get tads every 20-30 days. About 3 from each female. All develop, most do fine, some show deformities like balloon bellies at a ratio of 1in6 tads. I add some homebrewn tadpole tea that has proven to be fine for the last years. I use aged tapwater with a hardness between 10 and 14dGH°. They are raised in glass jars (had a lot of pesto and noodles when I bought them).

benedicta tad 12.08.2010 (back legs out and first colors):





































rio guaramo tad in brom with strange flash effect and back legs:










tads:










Tads are being kept at room temp, water change (aged rather hard tap water) every sunday. Every tad has some moss for hiding. For eating they get fish flakes (some of the colored stuff and some of the green veggie stuff).


Have anice day!

gluedl


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Gluedl! I absolutely love all of your tanks(the ones in this thread, and in the darkland thread).....I find your animals stunning, and am very very impressed with your DARKLANDS!! I really wish you were located in the US  

Keep up the sweet pictures...I for one am really enjoying them!!(and loved how you made the paper mache rocks, very cool)

Thanks for sharing 



Alex


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> Hi Gluedl! I absolutely love all of your tanks(the ones in this thread, and in the darkland thread).....I find your animals stunning, and am very very impressed with your DARKLANDS!! I really wish you were located in the US
> 
> Keep up the sweet pictures...I for one am really enjoying them!!(and loved how you made the paper mache rocks, very cool)
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you Alex for the kind words, much appreciated ! About living in the US: never say never...

As I promised sometime ago, I finally added a file with the ben's call, recorded yesterday night:

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Works fine with vlc player.


Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice sound of that call. 

Congrats on all the eggs!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

rio g oow 25.08.2010 (sorry for the bad quality but my camera sucks with these kind of pics, yet you might notice the blue belly it has at the moment, unlike the parents which are yellow with black sprinkles):





























Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Update:

- benedicta 29.08.2010:



















rio guaramo (oow 25.08.2010) 29.08.2010:












Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Update on the bens:

20.09.2010:






























Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet!!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Julio!

Here are 2 pics of my first Man Creek froglet leaving it's brom:




















Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Speechless!!!!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Time for an update on the benedicta.

From their first clutch 1 tad died, 1 morphed out but had sls. The next 5 clutches did well and I got about 12 froggies chasing springs and doing well. From the remaining tads, I do loose 1 in a while... I am giving the parents a break at the moment by only misting 3 times a week.

Here are the best pics I could get. The blue patch on their butts is slowly getting bigger and the black on their heads shows some nice variations.
































































Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey gluedl,
I must say, after going through this thread your set ups are impressive.

You have some nice frogs and pictures, those tads look cool too!
Thanks for sharing

Brian


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! I love the little guy with the porn star mustache.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work! Hopefully one day these will be a little cheaper so I can afford some


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's a video of the benedicta offspring feeding, sneak attack at 12:35 








Have a nice day


gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

papa retic doing some transporting:










Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I ordered these 18months ago, but did only get them delivered last friday. I almost canceled my order as I often nearly lost patience. Today I am so happy I did not. So here are 2 of my 2.1 escudo trio.






































I must say that they are about the boldest ones I have and very beautiful. Their red is a bit orange and differs from the red I used to see around here and in the photos posted on several webshops. I can't see a great size difference to pums either.

I got some varaderos, some variabilis giant and a coupe summersi. All too nervous to take a picture at the moment.

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey mate.

Serious congratulations on the Benedicta success.

Fancy coming to UK Frogday and selling me some? 

May I ask, how do you go about acquiring genuine Varadero in Europe?

I know PFI import from Understory, but are there any other sources?

Pm me if you dont want to make it public.

Cheers and keep up the good work!

Richie


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Rich,

thanks man. Why don't you come to Germany for the bens, I will make you a good deal on some egg laying F1 pairs, trios,..., or we could make a trade, I don't have any flavovitta yet. 

Concerning the varaderos, I got a male from PFI and 3 others from Dutch Rana. I know there are lots in Germany at the moment. Try googling for "jeberos" for that is another way poeple call them around here.

3- 4 times a year I meet a client from Scotland, let me know if you are really interested, he might be able to ship some bens/ other frogs near your place. Be advised that some of the frogs send by PFI send this year were DOA, there is no live arrival guarantee from PFI.

Cheers mate

gluedl


----------

